# What type of oil should I use in a 2006 vw gti 2.0 Tfsi



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

I currently run 5w-30 synthetic Castrol 
Thanks


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: What type of oil should I use in a 2006 vw gti 2.0 Tfsi (Tampavw)*

VW 502 00


----------

